# Schokolade in Photoshop :D



## vana (3. November 2005)

Hallo,

wir hatten heute die Aufgabe einen Ebenenstil anzulegen, der schokoladig aussieht.. kann mir da einer weiter helfen?

Ich hatte in der Schule schon was hinbekommen- aber wie Lehrer so sind.. es war ihm net schokoladig genug oO

vana


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2005)

Hab mich mal ein paar Minuten damit beschäftigt, ist mein Beispiel brauchbar? =)
Ein Tutorial kenne ich auch, allerdings ist das eine andere Schokolade:
http://www.invano.com/?photoshop:chocolate


----------



## BSA (4. November 2005)

Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das sieht ja nicht annähernd aus wie Schokolade, oder? Ich wieß es nicht, ich hasse Schokolade....

@vana

An welche Schule gehst du das ihr dort Photoshop einsetzt?


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. November 2005)

BSA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nimms mir nicht übel, aber das sieht ja nicht annähernd aus wie Schokolade, oder? Ich wieß es nicht, ich hasse Schokolade....


Es gibt tatsaechlich so schoko-dinger.


----------



## tobmir (4. November 2005)

Hab mich ma rangemacht um es zu probieren.
Habe eine Tafel Schokolade in einigen wenigen Minuten gemacht.

>> Schokolade <<

Was man dann noch machen kann ist das ganze perspektivisch verzerren und eine Inschrift in die einzelnen Schokoladenstückchen machen.

Die PSD Datei befindet sich als ZIP im Anhang.


----------



## oscarr (4. November 2005)

Lass es Dir doch am besten von dem Lehrer erklären und poste dann das Ergebnis/Tutorial.


----------



## vana (4. November 2005)

oscarr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lass es Dir doch am besten von dem Lehrer erklären und poste dann das Ergebnis/Tutorial.


wenn das so ablaufen würde, würd ich hier keine Hilfe suchen 

Ich bin auf nem Medienberufskolleg.. "kurz" vorm Abschluss..

@tobmir .. ja das schaut schon nach Schokolade aus *G ich hab wohl immer zu viel Struktur reingenommen... bzw. eher Zartbitter gemacht  *thx*

soo.. und dann sollten wir da noch Schokolade reinschreiben.- natürlich auch im Schokolook *g 

vana


----------



## vana (4. November 2005)

@tobmir.. wie krieg ich das als Ebenenstil angewendet? ich hab das in die Stile eingefügt aber  net ^^ 

vana


----------



## tobmir (14. November 2005)

Meinst damit du das nicht immer per hand machen musst?

Geh einfach in die Fülloptionen und stell alles so ein wie gehabt und mach dann Neuer Stil. Dann kannste es abspeichern als Stil und bei der nächsten Ebene wieder einfach anwenden.


----------



## vana (14. November 2005)

tobmir hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meinst damit du das nicht immer per hand machen musst?
> 
> Geh einfach in die Fülloptionen und stell alles so ein wie gehabt und mach dann Neuer Stil. Dann kannste es abspeichern als Stil und bei der nächsten Ebene wieder einfach anwenden.


jupp hab ich gemacht.. aber wenn ich den dann anwenden will, in neuer Datei kommt nix.. oo

vana


----------



## tobmir (22. November 2005)

Komisch.

bei mir gehts. Hab ich grad probiert.


----------



## vana (23. November 2005)

Ja weiss auch nicht.. aber letztendlich war das was er wollte n bissl anders *grmlz..*G aber die Aufgabe ist abgeschlossen und abgegeben 

vana


----------

